# Lathe Carriage Stop



## madmatt41 (Jan 5, 2022)

I know it's not much, but it's one of the first complete things I've made with my new to me lathe. I think overall it came out pretty well. I followed Mr. Pete's design from youtube with a couple of tweaks. Everything was made from scratch except the socket head cap screw which did get shortened and the threads turned off the tip.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 5, 2022)

Very nice, a project on my list as well. I often thought it would be nice to have a knurled brass thumb screw to lock the spindle in place after adjustment instead of a bolt or set screw that just keeps it from spinning. I'll probably use Mr Pete's plan too.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice job! Suggestion, make another one that's mirrored. I find it handy to have 2 stops so I can index the carriage away from the spindle as well. Works great for small production runs. I use the stock South Bend stop which does work both ways but would be nice to have one made specifically for the task.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2022)

madmatt41 said:


> I know it's not much, but it's one of the first complete things I've made with my new to me lathe. I think overall it came out pretty well. I followed Mr. Pete's design from youtube with a couple of tweaks. Everything was made from scratch except the socket head cap screw which did get shortened and the threads turned off the tip.


Looks great!
Welcome to the forum.


----------

